# How'd i do ?



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Snagged these at a junk store over the weekend.
The bigger one is a Stanley Handiman. 
The smaller one is a Stanley 220.















I figgered they'd make good winter resto projects and help me learn a bit 'bout planes.
I gave a saw buck fer both and the lady threw in the knife.
The Knife is a Russell, Green River Works.
It has a good strong blade that is shaped in such a way that it will work great either right or wrong handed. I figgered it'd make a good markin knife
and should clean up pretty well.








Oh yeah, we spent the day hittin 'tique stores, junk stores and fleech rackets and i sure ran into a lot o' Bailey planes.Any info on those ?

Tom, i also ran into a LOT of period tools. The kind of stuff i know you love. Prices seemed reasonable also tho i really don't know the real worth of a lot of it.The next time we go i will indeed take my camera and send you picks of the finds.
One particular that comes to mind was a Stanley #56, in original box with what looked like all of the cutters, also in thier original box inside the plane box. I could be mistaken but i think i recall a $65 price tag.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

This is a 56 core box plane. They are rare! Probably well worth $65


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Haha, I had to google sawbuck...$10 for the two planes and a knife, that's a pretty good. The cap on the block plane looks modified. The handyman planes are lighter versions of the Stanley planes. They will work well, and an upgraded blade is always nice.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Brink said:


> This is a 56 core box plane. They are rare! Probably well worth $65


That's not the correct plane Brink.
The #56 i am refering to is a #55 molding plane with a right fence instead of a left fence.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Brink said:


> Haha, I had to google sawbuck...$10 for the two planes and a knife, that's a pretty good. The cap on the block plane looks modified. The handyman planes are lighter versions of the Stanley planes. They will work well, and an upgraded blade is always nice.


 I don't know what the "cap" is Brink but ya got me lookin closely at it and now i can see that there is definately a broken piece on it.
Maybe i should o' offered her $2 less. :laughing:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

$65 for a 55 w/ cutters. (weep, sigh) I would have paid more than that just for the cutters


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> $65 for a 55 w/ cutters. (weep, sigh) I would have paid more than that just for the cutters


Good lord yes! It look like this?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Good lord yes! It look like this?
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


To the best o' my recolection.......zzactly !!!!
It may have had more wood to it tho. Mmmm......
I am positive tho that it was indeed marked NO.56
And, the cutters were a set, ( i think a No.1 set ), in original box.

If ya want Tom, I'll go back friday and git some pics and confirm the price.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Please do! And while you are there, buy the damn thing!!!!!


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

ACP said:


> Please do! And while you are there, buy the damn thing!!!!!


 
:laughing: I was thinkin zactly that ACP when i was there. The only thing that stopped me was that there wasn't the cutter i need for reproducin a bead detail in the wood work i'm rebuilding in my house.
I'd go there right now if the weather would permit me to git on my bike and go.
( car's broke right now )


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Good lord yes! It look like this?
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Looks just as I remember her.:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

robhodge1 said:


> Looks just as I remember her.:thumbsup:


Haha, yeah... Hadn't had time to clean ole girl up yet but I'm slowly getting closer to it!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Buy it !!!!!!!!!!*

I missed out on one several years ago.
In the original box with the original instructions and ALL of the blades in the set.
Other than a few nicks in the paint, it was perfect.
Did not want to spend the $75.00 on it. 

Have not found one in as good of a shape since.

CRAP-N-A-HALF !!!!!!!!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Jim, this little low angle was in far worse shape (no cracks and complete) Than the one you got there and it still cleaned up decent...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Jim, this little low angle was in far worse shape (no cracks and complete) Than the one you got there and it still cleaned up decent...
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


That's a sweet little tool there Tom.I can now see what the broken part of mine should look like.
Thanx for postin it.
I'm thinkin that once i clean this 220 up it will have it's own pouch in my tool belt for a 'go to' plane.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have the "tower piece, depth gauge and a few blades for a #55 if anyone would be interested. Check feebay for values on planes. Look at completed listing on the left side of screen.


----------

